# Small issue with clutch pedal.



## jpr0204 (Jul 23, 2014)

Morning Everyone,

Forgive me if I posted in the wrong category, wasn't quite sure where this would fit in.

So, we've about 800 miles on our Cruze, everything is still going just fine. Only issue, I would say "annoyance" more than issue is that the clutch pedal has recently started making what I would call a "squeaking" sound when letting out on the clutch pedal. The best way I could describe it is if you're standing a rubber mat and you drag your foot across it, is what the noise sounds like.

I haven't had a chance to look at it as of yet, but has anyone else experienced this problem? Is there a "pivot" point that needs to be greased.?

Thanks much!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Same problem with my Cruze when I wear walking shoes, even though I am still able to walk with dress shoes. Have to lift my foot clear off the rubber floor mat to prevent annoying squeaks.

Yes there is a pivot above that could need grease, and a ball joint rod that hits the clutch master cylinder. Also helps to hit the transmission linkage under the hood with a little WD-40, but tried a few drops of dexos left over. Makes shifting a lot easier.


----------



## jpr0204 (Jul 23, 2014)

Great! Thanks a bunch. Will take a look as soon as time allows.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

NickD said:


> Also helps to hit the transmission linkage under the hood with a little WD-40...


WD40 is good for loosening seized nuts and bolts, but is advised against for long term lubrication. Any purpose designed lubricating oil or grease will work much better over time. Here's a good quick read as to why it shouldn't be used as a "lubricant"; they are referring to use in roller bearings, but the comments would apply to many other things like linkages and hinges as well:

Can WD40 be Used as a Bearing Lubricant?


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm getting that same squeaking noise, girlfriend was getting ready to rip the clutch pedal out of my car after being stuck in stop and go traffic yesterday on the way home.


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

I had the same problem with mine as well, squeaky clutch pedal. The dealer replaced the pedal assembly and clutch master cylinder last week and it's completely silent now.


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

I second Blue Angel. My recommendation would be white lithium grease


----------



## jpr0204 (Jul 23, 2014)

GeoHawk said:


> I had the same problem with mine as well, squeaky clutch pedal. The dealer replaced the pedal assembly and clutch master cylinder last week and it's completely silent now.


Wow! A whole new pedal assembly and clutch master just for a squeak?! Oh boy... Lol!


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

jpr0204 said:


> Wow! A whole new pedal assembly and clutch master just for a squeak?! Oh boy... Lol!


Yeah, I told them it was unsatisfactory that a car only a couple months old should have a clutch pedal that was that noisy. Mine was pretty loud and was doing it all the time so they said they had to talk with a GM engineer and got instructions from them on how to fix it. It wasn't on my dime so I'm not going to complain. :grin:


----------



## jpr0204 (Jul 23, 2014)

^^^ At least you got a couple months out of it before it started making noise. Only had ours for about TWO WEEKS! :question:


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

jpr0204 said:


> ^^^ At least you got a couple months out of it before it started making noise. Only had ours for about TWO WEEKS! :question:


Same here, I purchased mine on 7/12....about 1300 miles on it now.


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

My dealer referenced this document on the paperwork:

*#PIE0298A: Engineering Information - Manual Transmission Hard to Shift into Any Gear, Grinding While Shifting, Binding When Shifting, Clutch Odor, Noise or Slipping, Clutch Pedal Noise - (Jul 7, 2014)

*
Models:2012-2014 Chevrolet Cruze2013-2014 Chevrolet Sonic Equipped with Manual Transmission Attention:Proceed with this PI ONLY if the customer has commented about this concern AND the PIE number is listed in the Global Warranty Management / Investigate History link (GWM/IVH). If the customer has not commented about this condition or the EI does not show in GWM/IVH, disregard the PI and proceed with diagnostics found in published service information. THIS IS NOT A RECALL — refer to the latest version of Service Bulletin 04-00-89-053 for more details on the use of Engineering Information PIs.
[HR][/HR]*This PI has been revised to update the Condition and Instructions sections and change Contact Information. Please discard PIE0298.*
[HR][/HR]Condition[COLOR=#A52A2A !important]*Important: *If the customer did not bring their vehicle in for this concern, DO NOT proceed with this EI.
[/COLOR]
Some customers may comment on any of the following transmission control (shifter) concerns:


Hard to shift into any gear
Grinds when shifting gears
Binds when shifting gears
Clutch odor, noise or slipping
Clutch pedal makes noise when being used


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Moved to Service Issues.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Stopped by the dealer and the oiled up my clutch pedal/assembly for me. Tech said he thinks he found where it was squeaking at, seemed to help alot and hasn't made any noise since. We'll see how it holds up.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

When I had my 2011 ECO 6M, I noticed the squeaking clutch mostly in the warmer weather. It was annoying to say the least.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jpr0204 said:


> Morning Everyone,
> 
> Forgive me if I posted in the wrong category, wasn't quite sure where this would fit in.
> 
> ...



Hey there,

Feel free to let us know of any updates or feedback that you may have regarding your clutch pedal. Everyone seems to be giving great advice to resolve the issue, but let me know if you need any further assistance! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Shaunylee93 (Jul 29, 2014)

Was having the same issue with my clutch pedal. Went away after a couple hundred miles. Perhaps it was just due to sitting on the dealership lot for a few months?


----------

